# Ummm...



## ohdeebee (Jan 3, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/381508294502


----------



## stoney (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm thinking real thing, though I never had one to compare to. Looks good to me. I am sure someone will correct me if wrong. For $75.00 good deal even if repro.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 3, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/381508294502



WHAT THE FFFFFFFFRFFFFFFFFFFGFGFJRURJFKFHEGEIGIGKFF!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 3, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 263095



Again...... WHAT THE FFFFFFFFRFFFFFFFFFFGFGFJRURJFKFHEGEIGIGKFF! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!????!!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 3, 2016)

Reminds me when Mark got one for 50 bux!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Jan 3, 2016)

Someone stole that.
What a deal.
I too am calling it the real deal.
JKent


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yall gots to be quick when something like that hits eBay with a BIN. That was listed for two minutes and 22 seconds before someone got a deal.


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 3, 2016)

Cool piece, I would have bought it!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 3, 2016)

That's all they're REALLY worth....people just drive up the prices.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2016)

Meh...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah shill bidding really drives up prices also. They are a really neat fender accessory. I will wait to find one in a junk drawer at an estate sale.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 3, 2016)

The poor guy that actually bid $20.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 3, 2016)

pantmaker said:


> the poor guy that actually bid $20.




lol!


----------

